# Simon of Cyrene



## CharlieJ (May 27, 2009)

What is the significance of Simon the Cyrene? Why is that particular event recorded in all three synoptics?


----------



## Wannabee (May 27, 2009)

I'm not sure, but his sons, Rufus and Alexander, may be mentioned in Paul's later writings.

Rom 16:13
1 Tim 1:20
2 Tim 4:14

And possible Acts 19:33 (4:6 ?)

Is it possible that Simon the Cyrene is also Simon the Tanner?


----------



## CharlieJ (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input so far. I just noticed that I posted this in the wrong forum. Oops.


----------

